# [Risolto] Qgis

## antonellocaroli

Volevo installare l'ultima versione di questo software (3.6.2).

ho modificato la ebuild manualmente, ma ottengo sempre un errore con cmake...

probabilmente dovrei modificare qualche patch, ma non ho idea di come...

qualcuno sa qualcosa?Last edited by antonellocaroli on Sat May 04, 2019 3:25 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## sabayonino

Forse postando l'errore che ti dà CMAKE  è possibile darti una mano ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Nel bug 672952 trovi l'ebuild per qgis-3.6.1 (quindi anche per 3.6.2) e per proj-5.2 necessario a qgis 3.6.

Domani posso mettere i due ebuild nel mio overlay, il lavoro l'ho gia' fatto sul pc al lavoro.

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Nel bug 672952 trovi l'ebuild per qgis-3.6.1 (quindi anche per 3.6.2) e per proj-5.2 necessario a qgis 3.6.
> 
> Domani posso mettere i due ebuild nel mio overlay, il lavoro l'ho gia' fatto sul pc al lavoro.

 

Grazie  :Smile:  , aspetto allora....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come promesso eccoti gli ebuild nel mio repository

https://github.com/fedeliallalinea/gallifrey/tree/master/sci-geosciences/qgis

https://github.com/fedeliallalinea/gallifrey/tree/master/sci-libs/proj

Per installare la 3.6.2 probabilmente ti basta rinominare l'ebuild ma non ho provato.

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Come promesso eccoti gli ebuild nel mio repository
> 
> https://github.com/fedeliallalinea/gallifrey/tree/master/sci-geosciences/qgis
> 
> https://github.com/fedeliallalinea/gallifrey/tree/master/sci-libs/proj
> ...

 

Grazie fedeliallalinea,

le ebuild funzionano e ho installato la versione 3.6.2.

ma ho lo stesso errore all apertura che avevo con la versione 3.2.3

si apre una finestra con queste indicazioni

```
Impossibile caricare il plugin 'processing' 

ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'psycopg2' 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/qgis/utils.py", line 309, in loadPlugin

    __import__(packageName)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/qgis/utils.py", line 672, in _import

    mod = _builtin_import(name, globals, locals, fromlist, level)

  File "/usr/share/qgis/python/plugins/processing/__init__.py", line 29, in 

    from processing.tools.general import *              # NOQA

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/qgis/utils.py", line 672, in _import

    mod = _builtin_import(name, globals, locals, fromlist, level)

  File "/usr/share/qgis/python/plugins/processing/tools/general.py", line 35, in 

    from processing.core.Processing import Processing

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/qgis/utils.py", line 672, in _import

    mod = _builtin_import(name, globals, locals, fromlist, level)

  File "/usr/share/qgis/python/plugins/processing/core/Processing.py", line 58, in 

    from processing.algs.qgis.QgisAlgorithmProvider import QgisAlgorithmProvider  # NOQA

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/qgis/utils.py", line 672, in _import

    mod = _builtin_import(name, globals, locals, fromlist, level)

  File "/usr/share/qgis/python/plugins/processing/algs/qgis/QgisAlgorithmProvider.py", line 70, in 

    from .FieldsCalculator import FieldsCalculator

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/qgis/utils.py", line 672, in _import

    mod = _builtin_import(name, globals, locals, fromlist, level)

  File "/usr/share/qgis/python/plugins/processing/algs/qgis/FieldsCalculator.py", line 46, in 

    from .ui.FieldsCalculatorDialog import FieldsCalculatorDialog

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/qgis/utils.py", line 672, in _import

    mod = _builtin_import(name, globals, locals, fromlist, level)

  File "/usr/share/qgis/python/plugins/processing/algs/qgis/ui/FieldsCalculatorDialog.py", line 54, in 

    from processing.gui.PostgisTableSelector import PostgisTableSelector

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/qgis/utils.py", line 672, in _import

    mod = _builtin_import(name, globals, locals, fromlist, level)

  File "/usr/share/qgis/python/plugins/processing/gui/PostgisTableSelector.py", line 36, in 

    from processing.tools.postgis import GeoDB

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/qgis/utils.py", line 672, in _import

    mod = _builtin_import(name, globals, locals, fromlist, level)

  File "/usr/share/qgis/python/plugins/processing/tools/postgis.py", line 28, in 

    import psycopg2

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/qgis/utils.py", line 672, in _import

    mod = _builtin_import(name, globals, locals, fromlist, level)

ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'psycopg2'

Versione Python: 3.6.5 (default, Mar 30 2019, 09:54:33) [GCC 8.2.0] 

Versione di QGIS: 3.6.2-Noosa Noosa, exported 

Percorso Python:

/usr/share/qgis/python

/home/filippo/.local/share/QGIS/QGIS3/profiles/default/python

/home/filippo/.local/share/QGIS/QGIS3/profiles/default/python/plugins

/usr/share/qgis/python/plugins

/usr/lib64/python36.zip

/usr/lib64/python3.6

/usr/lib64/python3.6/lib-dynload

/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages

/home/filippo/.local/share/QGIS/QGIS3/profiles/default/python

/home/filippo/.local/share/QGIS/QGIS3/profiles/default/python/plugins/mmqgis/forms
```

chiudo la finestra e parte il programma, ma non mi funzione il menu "vettore"

----------

## antonellocaroli

Grazie Risolto...

ho installato dev-python/psycopg

----------

## antonellocaroli

fedeliallalinea tu usi questo software?

installata tutto bene...

ma nell'uso mi va in crash spesso...nella schell ci sono questi errori

 *Quote:*   

> filippo@GentooServerAll ~ $ qgis
> 
> Warning: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 3986, resource id: 16059688, major code: 40 (TranslateCoords), minor code: 0
> 
> QGIS died on signal 11Annullato
> ...

 

pensavo dipendesse dalla versione 3.6.2 e quindi sono passato alla 3.6.1, ma i crash rimangono...

capita mentre ci lavoro....

----------

## antonellocaroli

non so se questo possa servire a qualcosa

 *Quote:*   

> filippo@GentooServerAll ~/.local/share $ gdb /usr/bin/qgis
> 
> GNU gdb (Gentoo 8.1 p1) 8.1
> 
> Copyright (C) 2018 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> fedeliallalinea tu usi questo software?

 

Ammetto di usare questo software solo per vedere se ho confogurato correttamente mapserver (WMS, WFS) ma non ne faccio uso intensivo (ogni tanto apro anche quelche shp)

----------

## antonellocaroli

risolto

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8331696.html#8331696

----------

